
Detroit tries unconventional approach to restoring its housing market - e15ctr0n
https://www.washingtonpost.com/realestate/detroit-tries-unconventional-approach-to-restoring-its-housing-market/2015/11/26/a98db95a-7670-11e5-b9c1-f03c48c96ac2_story.html
======
pjc50
This does rather drive home how important location is in real estate. Similar
things have happened in the UK on a smaller scale in collapsed pottery town
Stoke-on-Trent: [http://www.stoke.gov.uk/ccm/content/housing/private-
housing/...](http://www.stoke.gov.uk/ccm/content/housing/private-
housing/empty-homes/clusters-of-empty-homes-
programme.en;jsessionid=aZgRIeFmyKRe)

------
kspaans
"Bank buys fixer-uppers and sells at a loss to prop up neighbourhood prices"
sure sounds funny out of context.

------
hoodoof
Wire gigabit cable to all these houses. I wonder what would happen next.

~~~
burkemw3
There is a push for 10G internet in some areas of Detroit:
[http://rocketfiber.com](http://rocketfiber.com)

It isn't clear from the article what neighborhoods have been targeted, but I
bet the "Civic and business leaders" from the article include Dan Gilbert, who
formed Rocket Fiber, and he's trying to line up infrastructure there.

EDIT: The site advertises 1G and 10G for residences.

~~~
hoodoof
Next silicon valley........

